# I'm going to prom?!



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow. So I think that I'm going to go to _prom_. I'm going to try and convince this friend of mine to go with me (just as friends, he said he "might go" so I think he's open to the idea). Yeah. I'm going to try to make this work. Even if he doesn't go, I'm still going to try and do this.

AAAAAGH. It's stressful and somehow exhilarating. I don't really know. I'll be like a normal girl. I've always hung around guys, so this is like the one traditional girly thing that I'm going to do.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

That's great bezoomy! I always sort of regretted not going to my prom. I hope you and your friend have an awesome night.


----------

